# Halloween Party



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

http://thecoaster.net/wordpress/?p=1741#more-1741

Here is the link to the local newspaper article that came out today. The reporter came to our party on Saturday night and even captured the "surprise" that we had. Hope this link works!!

BTW...the couple that got married are Slightlymad and One of the Devils Rejects. Noone knew except the NJ Haunters group that this was planned, not even their family. Sorry Jay, I gave you plenty of time to announce it yourself.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is GREAT!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to Jay and Donna!!!!!! What a great evening you guys had!

Now, about that "other couple", LOL

I'm so mad that I couldn't be there... but, since the article says it may not be the last party... be afraid, be very afraid!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay just to let you all know. I* DID *get to go to the Annual Halloween Bash that Trishaanne and her husband throw. All i can say is WOW. First Pattie a.k.a. Trishaanne makes a GINORMOUS spread. She had chicken, mac and cheese, potato and mac salads, all sorts of snack items like eyeballs and stuff. She had a brain mold of i think it was cheese and then put some other stuff inside a head to dip out of. It was true genious. She also had TONS of deserts, but the best by far was the melted chocolate fountain, minus the fountain. LOL. Some how it didnt work, but we still ate the chocolate dipped lots of stuff like yummy brownies and icecream in it.  All of the people had costumes and those who didnt pattie and her husband provided for them. She also gave away 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes to the adults and to the children. The adults got a vampire wine or a werewolf wine with assorted glasses and halloween parifinalia like cards and skulls. And the kids got a great assortment of stuff too. GREAT prizes if you ask me. Then they have a DJ who was great and cost a small fortune, but well worth it. But to top it off Jay and Donna a.k.a. Slightly Mad and One Of the Devils Rejects got married they brought their kids and surprised them. It was so wonderful to be part of their special day and see their childrens faces. Their youngest daughter was sooo sweet she cried and cried she was sooo happy. I started to get teary eyed just being around them, it was a very wonderful experience. Pattie and Ken did an amazing job on the ceremony and even added some great haunt forum humor to the service. They let me stay at their house and she made me a little gift basket with tolietries and towels and thank goodness since i had to throw away all my stuff at the airport. They were wonderful hosts and hostesses. OOOH and I got to meet the infamous Vlad and Black Cat who were FREAKIN hilarious. I loooved meeting them and of course drinking with them all. If anyone is out in the Jersey area next year DEFINATELY make a trip to see them.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow! sounds for sure like a great time.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awwww.....thanks for the kind words. It was wonderful meeting Turtle and we appreciate you coming out here to join us. I had so many other details left that I wanted to include for the party, the guests and for here but time ran out and they never got done. As of right now, there's a 20% chance that we will be talked into doing this again. I guess I really need to start playing the lottery LOL. When I win, I'll fly ya all out here to play for a weekend!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I get married a week before halloween and I am supposed to have time to post. Tough crowd. Here is a link to the pics.

The Party pictures by Slightlymad1 - Photobucket

Mom was in charge of the camera and after the shock of us FINALLY getting married (we have been together for thirteen years) she didnt take to many more pics.

HUGE thanks to BooBoo and trishanne for letting us highjack their party and Black cat and Vlad for standing for us.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

glad everyone had a great time--congrat to jay & donna


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love to hear things like this happening. Congrats to the newlyweds Jay and Donna. From looking at the pics, it was a fantastic party and a great time had by all.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jay you got my good side...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK....a little good news for a change today. Yes, we said this was going to be our last party this year, and yes, I tried to pay attention to every last little detail (which didn't work out the way I wanted it to but noone really knew anyway). Then, today, while I'm feeling completely overwhelmed and cranky because I'm fighting the weather and the haunt may not get done, the doorbell rings and my brother in law came by and gave us $200.00 as a DONATION towards next years party....the one we weren't planning on having! Seems that noone wants us to stop doing it and because they realize the expense involved, a few people have started either pledging money or just giving us the cash so that we can save it and use it for the hall rental or the dj. Looks like there's gonna be another party in the planning stages for next year. I haven't even recuperated from this year yet! I guess I should take that as a compliment...people have such a good time that they don't want us to stop. Now, if I could just get them to do all the cooking. One little problem, I don't know how I'm going to top these invitations. Crap..time to get the brain in gear and come up with something even more original and creative!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

First off Congrats to the newlyweds!!

And second, I would love to catch one of these parties. Too bad it's during Halloween! lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is great news!!!!!!!!

Pattie, your party must be very special for everybody to pitch in and help keep it going.

Set the date soon!!!!! Then remember, don't let me volunteer for any events that conflict with your date!!!!!!!!

I won't miss it next year.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Had a great time at Trishaanne's Halloween Party. Only managed to get a few pictures of Turtle, Vlad, Slightlymad and One of the Devils rejects.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Halloween%202007/P2030037.jpg?t=1194377331
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Halloween%202007/th_P2030038.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Halloween%202007/P2030039.jpg?t=1194377412
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Halloween%202007/P2030041.jpg?t=1194377445


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well lets hope next year that I only have 1 chin for the party


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jeff you gotta make it. Just pack up the family and slide on into Jersey. TA and her husband are fantastic. Excellent hosts and make you feel right at home, WAAY better than a hotel cuz its home cooked meals .



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> First off Congrats to the newlyweds!!
> 
> And second, I would love to catch one of these parties. Too bad it's during Halloween! lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Great pics!

You guys look like you had a great time!!!!!!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats to the newlyweds! Great party - wish I lived on the East Coast!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Congratulations you two!
That had to be a great surprise!

Looks like it was a really fun party, and a lot put into it!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Damn studying! I should have blown off the studying and come. 

Congratulations to Jay and Donna!


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Congratulations to the newlyweds! It looked like a great party and wedding. All the best to you!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to the newly weds! Great decorations, and the spread sounded delectable wish there were pics of it.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

congrats on the article, the fantastic party and the union! Sounds like it was a grand time to be had by all.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We had such a good time that we got hooked into doing another one...our final, FINAL party. We booked it early next year, October 11, so that it doesn't interfere too much with people's Halloween plans. This is really the last one...and this time I WILL have all the little details that I wanted to have at the last one ready and in place! Anyone planning on being in NJ at the beginning of October 2008, let me know...we'll find a place for you to sleep and you can join the madness. (I think there's room in Vlad's tent)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We will have to soften up the camp ground over the summer. Thanks everyone heres a pic of shocked children.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

congrats to the suckers oops I mean newlyweds LOL
look like a great time 
I just love halloween parties.
I know what you mean by the cost of them Trish..


----------

